# prelim. election results



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/sec/emspubl ... search.htm

For what it is worth.....


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I voted. :beer: Did you??????????????????????????? :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Actually no.....but I may in Nov. if I want. I like being in the group that offers surprises, it helps keep the politicians off balance. If everbody went out and voted in June we wouldn't need a Nov. election.

I kinda boycott the prelims because they have them during peak seasonal work season, I know the employer is supposed to let them off to vote but these days many of the rural people are driving 50 to 100 miles round trip for work. So you can imagine how many people do that with the fuel prices as they are.

I see June prelims as a convenient time for snow birds and retired people or government workers to have a little fun and pass some time.


----------

